# Opinions on Rode M1 mic???



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I see that Cosmo has what appears to be a really good price ($140) on Rode M1 dynamic cardioid mics.

http://cosmomusic.ca/mic-rode-m1-dynamic.html

I was wondering if anyone out there has had any experience with these - specifically, are they worth $30 more than an SM58?

I would be using it in a PA application for male vocals.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I have no experience with Rode mics but in that price range (or a slight bit more) a Beta 58 is hard to beat. In the (home) studio or live they rock.

I use a Audix OM5 for my vocals but still have lotsa love for the beta 58.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm familiar with the Beta 58, but I would like to stay under $150, if I can.


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

I am unfamiliar with their dynamic mics, but I owned a couple of Rode condensers. I am not impressed by their quality. As another poster suggested I would go for the Shure Beta. Senheiser & AKG are other options in that price as well


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks. The sale is over now and I didn't bite. 

I kinda wondered about the quality. I've worked extensively with Shure, AKG, and Sennheiser and they are all good value. I just had no experience with Rode mics and I didn't know if that was because they are relatively new to the market, or just not very good, or maybe both.


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

Like I said, I can't speak to the quality of the dynamics, but I thought the condensers weren't very good quality. I had an older NT1 & NT2 when that were made in Australia. I thought the high end was artificially hyped, and sounded really harsh and brittle to my ears. That being said, I guess you get what you pay for as they worked for me at the time for the price point, and I suppose they had certain applications.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

There are a lot of good quality mics at the same price point as a SM58, and you will likely find some that work better for you than others. Sennheiser E840, Audix OM2, EV ND767, AKG D5 are all well built and good quality examples. Of those I find I like the EV the best for my voice but I always start everyone else out on the Sennheiser. Of the several hundred artists that I have placed on the Sennheisers I have only had a few occasions where someone asked to try something different.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Does the mic really matter? What do the experts say? You may be surprised at the marketing gone into all these microphones.

[video=youtube;BYTlN6wjcvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYTlN6wjcvQ[/video]


----------

